
PHP RFC: Null Coalesce Equal Operator ??= - mtkocak
https://wiki.php.net/rfc/null_coalesce_equal_operator
======
mtkocak
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/49phpv/rfc_null_coales...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/49phpv/rfc_null_coalesce_equal_operator/)

